# My Life, My Way



## l1nk1n

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anybody can translate this phrase for me in Latin words.


"My Life, My Way" 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kael

Classical Latin: Meam Vitam, Meam Viam.


----------



## l1nk1n

Hi, thank you for the response.

But isn't it "mea" translation for "my"?

What's the difference from classical to the standard?

Would I say "Mea Vitam, Mea Viam" also?


Also, I read something about "My Life" is "Mea Est". True?


again, thank you.


----------



## Anglais_et_Latin

Hello!
Your sentence is true, but you must remember that Latin language has got declinations. "MY" is a possessive adjective and it's got 3 genders.
Meam is an "accusativo" of female gender (object complement) and it follows the first declination. Here's an example:

1st DECLINATION (Example: Fabula)


Singular:

Nominativo: fabula
Genitivo: fabulae
Dativo: fabulae
Accusativo: fabulam
Vocativo: fabula
Ablativo: fabula

Plural:

Nominativo: fabulae
Genitivo: fabularum
Dativo: fabulis
Accusativo: fabulas
Vocativo: fabulae
Ablativo: fabulis

Is that clear?

Love by Anglais et Latin


----------



## Joca

l1nk1n said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i was wondering if anybody can translate this phrase for me in latin words.
> 
> 
> "My Life, My Way"
> 
> 
> thanks in advanced!


 
I would say...

Vita mea, via mea.

JC


----------



## l1nk1n

I got it! Thanks for everybody.

=========

Wait, why VITA MEA instead of MEA VITA, the grammar is reversed?


----------



## Joca

l1nk1n said:


> i got it! thanks for everybody
> 
> =========
> 
> wait, why VITA MEA instead of MEA VITA, the grammar is reversed?


 
Both are ok, but vita mea is more traditional.


----------

